# prevent cast net smell and dryrot



## smoked out trout (Jun 29, 2009)

after your done throwing it for the day was it with dawn soap then let it soak in any fabric softener learned it from my g pa


----------



## Moving Expense (Dec 12, 2008)

Works well on anchor rope also.


----------

